# bear claw cherry?



## rob3232 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm putting together a small box of wood for Paul and here are a few picts. of part of what I am sending. The majority are cherry (bear claw??) and the other is a piece of soft maple with (?) figure.

Thank you Paul in advance.I can't wait to see your pictures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like Birdseye figure although I've only seen that term used to describe maple... It's cool looking whatever it's called.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Rob do you have any surface pix of that cherry? It kinda looks like a birds eye side grain.


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 6, 2014)

Greg, I'll try tonight. None of Picts. of the heartwood turned out. Maybe if I run a piece through the planer?


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 6, 2014)

Here are the two best pictures I came up with. One is the flat sawn face and the other is quarter-sawn. Thanks Greg for asking as I was going to leave it to Paul to post real pictures but I noticed after planing that the quarter-sawn looks to have some eye figure??



 



 

Yeah, I know. Someday I will get the picture quality up to snuff??

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 7, 2014)

I look forward to getting it. I'll get us some good pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 21, 2014)

Rob,

Just got the box. I'll post detailed pics of each piece/type, but just want to let you know I got it and yep that cherry is indeed what I call "spiky indented grain" which is one of the two types of grain weirdness that cause bear claw figure.

The maple is bird's eye with numerous gum inclusions but no burl.

The "sycamore?" piece is indeed sycamore.

I'll have comments later on the other pieces as well.

EDIT: got all the pieces cleaned up and photographed. I still have to do the fine sanding on the end grain. I'll post pics over the next day or two in one thread per wood type.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Paul! Looking foreward to your comments and pictures


----------



## phinds (Feb 22, 2014)

OK, here are some pics of the cherry. I haven't done the end grain update yet but I'm confident that it won't make any difference to my conclusion which is that this is an identical construct ("spiky indented grain") to the one that causes the bear claw figure in maple. Has anyone other than Rob ever seen this in cherry ? I had never even HEARD of it happening in cherry so I'm wondering how rare it is. The full set of pics with enlargements has already been loaded up to my "cherry, misc" page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------

